# The Pope is Here!!



## QuickSilver (Sep 23, 2015)

I am totally looking forward to him addressing the US Congress..   That should make for some real discomfort..    Republicans won't want to hear his views on climate change and income inequality..   Democrats will get a little squirmy on his views on abortion.   Where I think he may be able to make some ground will be on the topic of the Syrian refugees..  His idea that each parish take in and care for one displaced family is a really good one.. We shall see what comes of it all... if anything.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 23, 2015)

Pictures.......

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ws-base-Washington-D-C-five-day-U-S-tour.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2015)

Coming to a foreign country and telling the inhabitants how to live - I wish I had that gig.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Coming to a foreign country and telling the inhabitants how to live - I wish I had that gig.




Bibi Netanyahu likes it..


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Bibi Netanyahu likes it..



Yes, but at least he lived over here for a while, went to MIT, had "boots on the ground" in the IDF ... in other words, he's lived in the _real_ world.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yes, but at least he lived over here for a while, went to MIT, had "boots on the ground" in the IDF ... in other words, he's lived in the _real_ world.



So the pope can have no opinion on climate change and income inequality?  This Pope is a Jesuit..  He is really,  really big no Matthew 25...  and caring for our fellow man and the planet itself.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 23, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


>



Thats a cracker Jackie.

I wonder if he will throw any holy water over President Obama?
If so, I would like to see that!  
After all. Every Little Helps! 


'Republicans won't want to hear his views on climate change and income inequality. 
Democrats will get a little squirmy on his views on abortion'. 

I too don't want to hear those particular views either!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So the pope can have no opinion on climate change and income inequality?  This Pope is a Jesuit..  He is really,  really big no Matthew 25...  and caring for our fellow man and the planet itself.



Oh, certainly he can have an opinion - everyone does - but making "suggestions" (ie - orders from God) goes beyond that.

Don't get me wrong - I respect Jesuits for their deep educations. It's just that his caring has an ulterior motive ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, certainly he can have an opinion - everyone does - but making "suggestions" (ie - orders from God) goes beyond that.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I respect Jesuits for their deep educations. It's just that his caring has an ulterior motive ...



If anyone had an ulterior motive for sticking his nose into our politics and trying to influence our government it was Netanyahu.     I really don't know what the Pope's ulterior motive would be..  wanting to help the poor and save the planet?   wow... how selfish of him.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 23, 2015)

Phil!!!!!!

Patience my son, patience.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> If anyone had an ulterior motive for sticking his nose into our politics and trying to influence our government it was Netanyahu.     I really don't know what the Pope's ulterior motive would be..  wanting to help the poor and save the planet?   wow... how selfish of him.



Netanyahu is another story, granted, but at least he's "been in the world".

The Pope's motive? Simple - he _is_ The Church. Tell me THEY don't have an agenda ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Phil!!!!!!
> 
> Patience my son, patience.....View attachment 21857



Forgive me, Father ... it's been 43 years since my last confession. I've sinned 6,733 times, including:




Use of illegal drugs and abuse of legal ones
    Dealing with the occult (i.e., Ouija boards, etc.)
    Artificial birth control
    Blasphemy: disrespect toward God or toward His Holy Name
    Breaking promises deliberately
    Bringing dishonor to family, school, community or the Church
    Calumny: telling lies about another
    Despair: to believe that God will refuse to forgive me
    Destruction of other persons’ property
    Detraction: telling an unkind truth about another
    Disobedience toward parents/teachers
    Drunkenness
    Excessive materialism
    Gluttony: eating or drinking to excess
    Gossip: talking about others
    Hatred
    Impure thoughts
    Indifference to good or evil
    Ingratitude
    Intentional violation of school rules
    Jealousy
    Laziness
    Lying
    Malice: the deliberate choice of evil
    Impure actions with myself
    Missing Mass on Sunday or Holyday
    Murder
    NOT PRAYING EVERYDAY
    Not giving to the poor and the Church
    Premarital sex, including oral sex, intercourse, impure touching of another and various kinky things
    Presumption: sinning and saying God MUST forgive me
    Pride
    Prostitution
    Reckless driving that endangers myself, passengers and others
    Rudeness
    Selfishness
    Stealing
    Superstition
    Unjustified anger
    Using others for my own personal gain
    Watching or looking at pornographic material


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Forgive me, Father ... it's been 43 years since my last confession. I've sinned 6,733 times, including:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say three hail Mary's, one rosary, one act of contrition, take two aspirin and call me in the morning.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you, Father - I'll try to control my impulses ...


----------



## jujube (Sep 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Forgive me, Father ... it's been 43 years since my last confession. I've sinned 6,733 times, including:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phil, I only have one thing to say:  YOU DA MAN, PHIL!

Sort of reminds me of the chapter in Michener's "Hawaii" where they are discussing translating the Ten Commandments into Hawaiian but are having trouble with "Thou Shalt Not Commit Adultery".  The Hawaiians wanted to know which kind of adultery they are referring to.  The mission says "just adultery - there is only one kind of adultery".  The Hawaiian says that is a problem as there are 37 (I'm throwing a figure out here) kinds, i.e. sleeping with your sister-in-law, sleeping with your mother-in-law, sleeping with your brother-in-law, sleeping with your grandfather-in-law, etc., ad nauseum.  If they said "no adultery", everyone would say "they're talking about another kind of adultery, not my kind" and if you list all 37 of them, everyone will say, "Hey, I haven't tried that one yet!"   So they decided on the phrasing: "Thou Shalt Not Sleep Mischievously".  

Phil, you've been quite the mischievous lady.....are you Hawaiian by any chance?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Forgive me, Father ... it's been 43 years since my last confession. I've sinned 6,733 times, including:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AZ Jim said:


> Say three hail Mary's, one rosary, one act of contrition, take two aspirin and call me in the morning.




:clap:....from a born and raised Catholic!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2015)

jujube said:


> Phil, I only have one thing to say:  YOU DA MAN, PHIL!



Why, thank you - it's nice to be a legend somewhere other than one's own mind!




> Phil, you've been quite the mischievous lady.....are you Hawaiian by any chance?



No, I'm positive I'm not Hawaiian and I'm pretty sure I'm not a lady. layful:


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 23, 2015)

Never been Catholic, hubby is lapsed...but this pope is pretty darn cool! Forget it, if I ever went for confession it could take years.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2015)

The Vatican's rock star rocks!


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 24, 2015)

We all appear on that list somewhere, but "murder", Phil??


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> We all appear on that list somewhere, but "murder", Phil??



Of various little bugs that are on my "Not Friendly" list. Have no fear - I'm not THAT bad!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2015)

Conservative media welcomes the Pope to America.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2015)

SB, I am flabbergasted. How can people who purport to be Christians say such things? So ugly. Hate speech according to this Canadian.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> SB, I am flabbergasted. How can people who purport to be Christians say such things? So ugly. Hate speech according to this Canadian.




Because they are A$$holes?

All kidding asside... but I wasn't really kidding.   It seems that when they have to chose between Christianity and the teachings of Christ... they would rather follow the wishes or corporations and the wealthy....  Soooo much for being religious...  They better not start with that "war on Christmas" crap this year.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2015)

I like the pope!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

I do too.... but I feel like I've been in Church all week.... enough already...


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Conservative media welcomes the Pope to America.





			
				video said:
			
		

> All he needs is dreadlocks and a dog with a bandana ...



Wow.


----------



## Kitties (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm far from Catholic but I'm still finding the Pope's visit inspirational.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for posting that QuickSilver.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorry, not according to Snopes ...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

good catch


----------



## Shirley (Sep 26, 2015)

I saw it on the internet so I know it's true.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't think I will be able to stop laughing anytime soon, Shirley!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2015)

Shirley said:


> I saw it on the internet so I know it's true.



:lofl:


----------



## Shirley (Sep 26, 2015)

That's on Sunday morning. His avatar is Saturday night.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2015)

Shirley said:


> That's on Sunday morning. His avatar is Saturday night.



Excellent point!

Sometimes I'm so hung over I forget to change clothes. It creates quite a stir ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 26, 2015)

That's a shame... It would have been cool if the pope had said it...  However, just because he didn't it doesn't make the quote any less true.. It's probably one of the most true statements I have ever read...  Nothing worse than a hateful person claiming to be religious and self righteous..  But of course.. we certainly don't have any of those types here..   nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 26, 2015)

No, we members of sf define sweetness and light.....cue the choir.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 26, 2015)

Philly, a question. Why does your first pope pic on this page look as if you have just been goosed? Is that "for real," or merely another fine example of our resident wicked angel's (Shirley)  humourous editing??


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Of various little bugs that are on my "Not Friendly" list. Have no fear - I'm not THAT bad!



Its O.K. to kill in self defense. I've done the funny hat and costume bit through out my life, but I bow to the master. _Very _creative, That takes time and effort, but time well spent. :applause2::applause2::laugh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, a question. Why does your first pope pic on this page look as if you have just been goosed? Is that "for real," or merely another fine example of our resident wicked angel's (Shirley)  humourous editing??



Oh, that's really me - being goosed, as best I can recall. Can't exactly place WHO or WHAT was goosing me, but ...  



Underock1 said:


> Its O.K. to kill in self defense. I've done the funny hat and costume bit through out my life, but I bow to the master. _Very _creative, That takes time and effort, but time well spent. :applause2::applause2::laugh:



Actually, to fit into the thread, I have a confession - it's all due to Internet technology. It makes it easier than if I had to do it the hard way, with Photoshop or a similar program. 

And, I have so many of these on my computer I'm just recycling them now.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

Watching now, Pope Francis had requested a performance by Sister Sledge while in Philadelphia. 
They are now singing "We Are Family" while the motorcade is coming. It's great.

Go, Papa, you rock!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow.

I wonder if he'll stop at the Vanity Grand Cafe on Passyunk Ave.? I was a fill-in bouncer there once ...


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, that's really me - being goosed, as best I can recall. Can't exactly place WHO or WHAT was goosing me, but ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are too modest. Such inspired absurdity could only occur in the mind of a complete whacko. 
You have my utmost admiration.:cheers1:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Does anybody know that you have escaped from the "nervous " hospital?


----------

